# Shreveport, LA two WGSD/M



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

The whites are attached....

Both are coming around and really like human attention...and really good appetites. The younger (about 18 months old)male needs some work on lead....once leash attached he sits and won't budge. The older one (about 3-4 yrs.) is nothing but a love bug, they are both good with other dogs. The younger one is very bonded to the older one....I believe they have been together a long time.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

contact information: Becky Kaase <[email protected]


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

When you say they're coming around and like human attention, it sounds like they've not had it until now. Is that the case?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

These 2 boys and 2 other females have been living in a warehouse district pretty much by themselves. The boys are friendly and like the human contact. The girls are much more timid and feral. This post is for the 2 white, friendly boys. They are in foster right now but need rescue.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

How sad









Bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump for the boys!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Up you go!!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

No one??


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

White Paws did take in some of the dogs from here they just do not have enough fosters to take them all. Is there anyone who would like to foster?


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There are also two females there that they are still trying to get.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Anybody? They are gorgeous, but we are full. Help!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Up you go!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bumping the boys.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

We need rescue. Love people and other dogs.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

> Quote: They are in foster right now but need rescue.


Please remember that this area is:
*Urgent -- These dogs are currently living <span style="color: #FF0000">in High Kill Shelters </span>and need immediate rescue! *


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I will take any exposure to get these dogs adopted or rescued. Thank you.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump harder!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

These boys have been on there own their whole life and still like people!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bumping the handsome dudes!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

morning bump


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Okay I gave others a shot at these 2 dogs. We will take them now...cant say I didnt want to share. LOL. See you guys in 2 wks.


----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Sounds like they should stay together and probably would find cats as food living in those conditions- otherwise I'd take a peek- sorry!
Good luck to all of them, may they find awesome forever homes.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Can't wait to see them up here!


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I have not heard of any cat aggression and they are very loving dogs. They are still young and deserve to be the center of someones world.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Thank you for working so hard for this large family of dogs.


----------

